# Any Tokusatsu Fans in Here?



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2018)

Out of curiosity, any tokusatsu fans on this forum? In case you're not sure what tokusatsu is...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokusatsu

Basically: Power Rangers (Super Sentai), Kamen Rider, VR Troopers, Beetleborgs, Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon (live action) and other shows like that.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 20, 2018)

Out of the blue 2 weeks ago I had an interest in watching Power Rangers, so I did. Netflix seemingly the best source for decent quality videos. I never used Netflix as extensively as I am now. I blazed through season 1 in 7 days, and I'm only 5 or 6 episodes away from finishing season 2. I plan to finish season 2, then watch the movie, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers. I watched that a lot as a kid, I hardly watched the show. When I got into it, In Space and Lost Galaxy played, I remember watching the Ninja Turtles crossover, and my first Green Ranger was a black man. Also, given the exposure to the movie, I thought those 6 were the originals, later I learned the Red, Black, and Yellow Rangers replaced the original trio who donned the suits. I intend to watch all the series, but I do want to take a break after I watch Turbo: A Power Rangers movie, or finish the whole Zordon Era. I'll watch other stuff, then come back and try to watch other seasons, break again, come back. If I can do this all in short time, it gives me confidence to watch series with massive episodes like Naruto, One Piece, and Pokemon. So far I'm enjoying the 90s cheese, and everyday I learn new things about the series, that stuff fascinates me, and just appreciating the people who donned the suits, during this time they were doing most of their own fight scenes and stunts. Also, that theme song, it's audio sex.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 20, 2018)

oh yeah, i love Tonkatsu:


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> snip



A few pointers...

- Mighty Morphin Power Rangers: The Movie and the 2017 Saban's: Power Rangers both take place in a alternate timeline from the MMPR TV show.

- Prepare yourself to see the same adventure twice between MMPR: The Movie and the first few episodes of MMPR season 3

- Alien Rangers is just the last 10 episodes of MMPR season 3

- Definitely watch Turbo: A Power Rangers Movie before you watch Power Rangers Turbo. It's the only in-universe movie and basically acts like episode 1-3 of the show.

- Some episodes of Power Rangers Time Force and I think one episode of Lost Galaxy was edited post 9/11. You can find the unedited scenes on YouTube. I'm trying to find high quality unedited episodes for my collection.

- If you decide to fall off or don't do anything else, ABSOLUTELY, DEFINITELY, watch Power Rangers RPM. It's the best the franchise has to offer


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 20, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> A few pointers...



Thanks for the pointers. I do intend on watching the 2017 movie soon, I forgot to bring that up. As I watched the show, I was very interested in Q&A panel discussions featuring these guys, and fortunately there's lots of those to enjoy on Youtube. Through there I did learn that they had to reshoot the original movie and it led to them being behind schedule on TV, and so they shot the series in Australia, where the movie was also shot. I made it to those episodes, and found it funny in the Return of the Green Ranger, when they travel back in time, you can clearly catch an Aussie playing a Redcoat. Unfortunately this was at the start of Lord Zedd being watered down. I still like him, but man he was so entertaining before the marriage with Rita. I especially loved how he bitched out Goldar every time. I also learned that Johnny Yong Bosch is a successful voice actor, not knowing he voiced someone I loved watching as a kid, Vash from Trigun. Even recently voicing Wamu in Devilman Crybaby. I watched the sub, but it makes me want to check the dub out to listen to his voice. Also Space Dandy, he was Johnny, who hit it off with Dandy and they tried to start a rock band. 

So since the 2019 season will be adapting Tokumei Sentai Go-Busters, have you seen that? I was thinking of watching that much later to get ready for the upcoming season. Also, Rangeractors is now the big reason to go on Instagram.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 20, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> oh yeah, i love Tonkatsu:


I love it too, very hot just served is best!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 20, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> *snip*
> So since the 2019 season will be adapting Tokumei Sentai Go-Busters, have you seen that? I was thinking of watching that much later to get ready for the upcoming season. Also, Rangeractors is now the big reason to go on Instagram.



Funny thing with Go-Busters. I have it and was slow roasting it. Not that I hated the show. I loved it but I haven't had the time to watch a PR show along with a Sentai and Kamen Rider broadcast since the days of Gokaiger, PR Samurai and Kamen Rider Decade. I REALLY hope that Go-Busters (PR Beast Morphers) ends up being a RPM sequel. All the elements are there, including the guy that handled the second half of PRM (first show runner was fired by Disney, long story). For now I'm taking Go-Busters off my NAS and sticking it on a USB stick to watch after Beast Morphers is over. I was only 15 episodes or so in and I don't want to spoil myself. Hopefully this will be the last Sentai Saban makes a reversal on. I saw a slight advantage to Saban skipping certain Sentai. It gave me something to watch in the off season period for Power Rangers and felt different enough to not feel like double dipping.


----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm more of an otaku but I do follow the Kamen Rider series: specifically the Heisei and neo Heisei series. I have watched almost all but Kuuga and Agito.

I tried getting into Super Sentai but it didn't interest me as much as compared to Kamen Rider (with the exception of the new Sentai series, Lupinranger vs. Patranger.)


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 20, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Funny thing with Go-Busters. I have it and was slow roasting it. Not that I hated the show. I loved it but I haven't had the time to watch a PR show along with a Sentai and Kamen Rider broadcast since the days of Gokaiger, PR Samurai and Kamen Rider Decade. I REALLY hope that Go-Busters (PR Beast Morphers) ends up being a RPM sequel. All the elements are there, including the guy that handled the second half of PRM (first show runner was fired by Disney, long story). For now I'm taking Go-Busters off my NAS and sticking it on a USB stick to watch after Beast Morphers is over. I was only 15 episodes or so in and I don't want to spoil myself. Hopefully this will be the last Sentai Saban makes a reversal on. I saw a slight advantage to Saban skipping certain Sentai. It gave me something to watch in the off season period for Power Rangers and felt different enough to not feel like double dipping.



I did read some stuff about the Disney Era and it just makes me hate Disney more. I've had a deep down hatred of them that had calmed down over the years thanks to Marvel and the Pirates of the Caribbean movies way back then, also Pixar. But this kind of re-opened old wounds, like how they wanted to cancel the show several times and were seemingly embarrassed to have the Power Rangers property, Also, the Red RPM Ranger is on Jessica Jones, I learned. Good for him. Yellow Jungle Fury Ranger was the blonde in Cabin in the Woods, Lost Galaxy Yellow Ranger went topless for Not Another Teen Movie (yay), I just love learning all kinds of Power Rangers trivia.

Wouldn't Godzilla also classify as Tokusatsu? I read the term applies to Japanese movies and TV shows that rely heavily on special effects. I only saw the first Godzilla movie and enjoyed that. Also, was Kamen Rider an inspiration for Mumen Rider from One Punch Man? I keep thinking of him when I see "Kamen Rider." Also, with Beast Morphers, before reading what it's adapting, I just assumed it would try to bring back original Mighty Morphin Rangers. "Morph" coming back, then I read Go-Busters apparently was a send-up of Power Rangers, "Zord" is apparently used there too. 25th anniversary of the Saban franchise as well this year, I feel like I got in at the right time.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I did read some stuff about the Disney Era and it just makes me hate Disney more. I've had a deep down hatred of them that had calmed down over the years thanks to Marvel and the Pirates of the Caribbean movies way back then, also Pixar. But this kind of re-opened old wounds, like how they wanted to cancel the show several times and were seemingly embarrassed to have the Power Rangers property, Also, the Red RPM Ranger is on Jessica Jones, I learned. Good for him. Yellow Jungle Fury Ranger was the blonde in Cabin in the Woods, Lost Galaxy Yellow Ranger went topless for Not Another Teen Movie (yay), I just love learning all kinds of Power Rangers trivia.
> 
> Wouldn't Godzilla also classify as Tokusatsu? I read the term applies to Japanese movies and TV shows that rely heavily on special effects. I only saw the first Godzilla movie and enjoyed that. Also, was Kamen Rider an inspiration for Mumen Rider from One Punch Man? I keep thinking of him when I see "Kamen Rider." Also, with Beast Morphers, before reading what it's adapting, I just assumed it would try to bring back original Mighty Morphin Rangers. "Morph" coming back, then I read Go-Busters apparently was a send-up of Power Rangers, "Zord" is apparently used there too. 25th anniversary of the Saban franchise as well this year, I feel like I got in at the right time.



Well Beast Morphers marks year 26 and in regards to bringing back MMPR I think that will be regulated to the current movie series and the comics (you should read them when you get a chance). As for Disney, it's a shame that they never wanted PR. The show is a cash cow and there was a large rumor that most of the UK channels with the Jetix action block was begging Disney to not cancel the show due it it being a large part of their profits.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

Hate to double post but I am extremly addicted to this song now...



For those of you who don't know, this is the theme song to "Kamen Rider W". Speaking of Kamen Rider W, this show needs to just come to the states with a TV PG rating. It's too damn good to not have on U.S. television. Hell would be awesome if Pluto.TV could get the rights to air the TV-Nihon subs of Kamen Rider, Super Sentai and Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon.


----------



## luigismentor (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm big on Super Sentai. So much so, I actually co-founded a fansub group called Bad Apple Fansubs. We were planning on subbing Himitsu Sentai Goranger in it's entirety, but we had a falling out. On the bright side, Rampage Subs apparently picked up where we left off.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Hate to double post but I am extremly addicted to this song now...



If you could rank all seasons of Power Rangers, how would it look like? Curious as to what I should look forward to, and what I should worry about. From what I've seen and heard, I'm excited about Dino Thunder, SPD, Time Force, In Space, RPM, but am concerned about Operation Overdrive, and the Megaforce seasons. Speaking of which, what happened there? I heard many cuts were done, a lot of people including the original Power Rangers turned down Saban, except of course JDF, what's up? I did watch a compilation of the cameos from Saban's official Power Rangers youtube channel, and I thought that was alright. I mean, I only recognized Tommy, but yeah. 

I have an idea already how I'll receive the 2017 movie, but I'll ask anyways what you think of it?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> If you could rank all seasons of Power Rangers, how would it look like? Curious as to what I should look forward to, and what I should worry about. From what I've seen and heard, I'm excited about Dino Thunder, SPD, Time Force, In Space, RPM, but am concerned about Operation Overdrive, and the Megaforce seasons. Speaking of which, what happened there? I heard many cuts were done, a lot of people including the original Power Rangers turned down Saban, except of course JDF, what's up? I did watch a compilation of the cameos from Saban's official Power Rangers youtube channel, and I thought that was alright. I mean, I only recognized Tommy, but yeah.
> 
> I have an idea already how I'll receive the 2017 movie, but I'll ask anyways what you think of it?



RUN AWAY from Megaforce and Super Megaforce but watch Gokaiger. I'm not a "Sentai snob" but it's the truth. They tease you on the first episode of Megaforce as if you're going to get a glorious story but it fails utterly. Only thing good about Megaforce is the theme and morphing music. 

As for Operation Overdrive. It's bad but not the worse. It's an example of a season that tried too hard with very little budget. Mystic Force is debated but I LOVED it. Maybe because I was in love with Vida (the pink Ranger) but overall I had fun with that season. There's a nice little "made for TV" movie in the middle of that season. "Dark Wish" can be found in movie form or split as three episodes. Go for the "movie" version. It's a lot more enjoyable that way. 

As for Samurai and Super Samurai, it's serviceable but you can tell there is a HUGE drop in quality from RPM to those seasons. If I had control I would take Samurai to Dino Super Charge and make it a separate universe. Then I would take RPM and make that a part of the main timeline.  BTW The two newer Dino seasons are the best of this new era, even beating the current Ninja seasons. As for Ninja Steel, it's a very slow burn. Starts off very weak but over time the characters grow on you so it ends up not being horrid.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> RUN AWAY from Megaforce and Super Megaforce but watch Gokaiger. I'm not a "Sentai snob" but it's the truth. They tease you on the first episode of Megaforce as if you're going to get a glorious story but it fails utterly. Only thing good about Megaforce is the theme and morphing music.
> 
> As for Operation Overdrive. It's bad but not the worse. It's an example of a season that tried too hard with very little budget. Mystic Force is debated but I LOVED it. Maybe because I was in love with Vida (the pink Ranger) but overall I had fun with that season. There's a nice little "made for TV" movie in the middle of that season. "Dark Wish" can be found in movie form or split as three episodes. Go for the "movie" version. It's a lot more enjoyable that way.
> 
> As for Samurai and Super Samurai, it's serviceable but you can tell there is a HUGE drop in quality from RPM to those seasons. If I had control I would take Samurai to Dino Super Charge and make it a separate universe. Then I would take RPM and make that a part of the main timeline.  BTW The two newer Dino seasons are the best of this new era, even beating the current Ninja seasons. As for Ninja Steel, it's a very slow burn. Starts off very weak but over time the characters grow on you so it ends up not being horrid.



Good to know. I do admit to perving on Instagram, and following Chrysti Ane, who is the Ninja Steel Pink Ranger. Well, I don't know why I thought she was perving material, because lately I've seen her just working out, doing some fight training, and shooting guns. She's a self-admitted gun lover. I mean, at least she's not going around killing people with a weapon, unlike Ricardo Medina Jr...that's my incentive for Wild Force, seeing those eyes and trying to catch the would-be murderer behind them.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Good to know. I do admit to perving on Instagram, and following Chrysti Ane, who is the Ninja Steel Pink Ranger. Well, I don't know why I thought she was perving material, because lately I've seen her just working out, doing some fight training, and shooting guns. She's a self-admitted gun lover. I mean, at least she's not going around killing people with a weapon, unlike Ricardo Medina Jr...that's my incentive for Wild Force, seeing those eyes and trying to catch the would-be murderer behind them.



Chrysti Ane got "Dat Booty." Seriously, OMG! They had her wear leggings on the first episode and I'm like WTF?! Thank you, but really?! Saban like to act like he keeps his show "clean" but considering Divatox, Astronema, Trekeena, Vipra and our current Pink Ranger, there's some perv level with the show.


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 21, 2018)

I used to like it before but I kind of got over it when ToQger aired. I tried getting back into it when Kyuranger aired but it was just awful.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Out of the blue 2 weeks ago I had an interest in watching Power Rangers, so I did. Netflix seemingly the best source for decent quality videos. I never used Netflix as extensively as I am now. I blazed through season 1 in 7 days, and I'm only 5 or 6 episodes away from finishing season 2. I plan to finish season 2, then watch the movie, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers. I watched that a lot as a kid, I hardly watched the show. When I got into it, In Space and Lost Galaxy played, I remember watching the Ninja Turtles crossover, and my first Green Ranger was a black man. Also, given the exposure to the movie, I thought those 6 were the originals, later I learned the Red, Black, and Yellow Rangers replaced the original trio who donned the suits. I intend to watch all the series, but I do want to take a break after I watch Turbo: A Power Rangers movie, or finish the whole Zordon Era. I'll watch other stuff, then come back and try to watch other seasons, break again, come back. If I can do this all in short time, it gives me confidence to watch series with massive episodes like Naruto, One Piece, and Pokemon. So far I'm enjoying the 90s cheese, and everyday I learn new things about the series, that stuff fascinates me, and just appreciating the people who donned the suits, during this time they were doing most of their own fight scenes and stunts. Also, that theme song, it's audio sex.


I was obsessed with the OG Power Rangers when I was 5. Its freakin hilarious that the Black Ranger is Black and the yellow ranger is Asian.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I was obsessed with the OG Power Rangers when I was 5. Its freakin hilarious that the Black Ranger is Black and the yellow ranger is Asian.



Watching Q&A panel discussions, it kind of warms my heart to certain people. Quickly, at Power Morphicon in 2016, there was a Red Ranger panel, and some fan flat out asked which series was worse, Samurai or Megaforce, and the Red Rangers for those shows were on the panel. Cringe, and I felt bad for those guys, they tackled that question decently, the moderator though lost his shit, which I kind of back him on that, pretty disrespectful. 

About what you said, that's incidental. Walter Jones, the OG Black Ranger, said that when he auditioned for Zack, every other person that gunned for the role were black. They weren't told in advance that Zack's the Black Ranger, they were just informed what the character is, and all the brothas wanted to get in on it. As for the Yellow Ranger, in the pilot, the woman playing that role was Latina, she was later replaced by Thuy Trang (RIP), who was of Vietnamese descent. From the OG Black Ranger's mouth, there was no racism linked to this, and he loves the color black, so, there you go. I love it too, and it's hard to choose a favorite when I'm gaga over Kimberly, the original Pink Ranger. She just blinds my overall scoring system of these people.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Watching Q&A panel discussions, it kind of warms my heart to certain people. Quickly, at Power Morphicon in 2016, there was a Red Ranger panel, and some fan flat out asked which series was worse, Samurai or Megaforce, and the Red Rangers for those shows were on the panel. Cringe, and I felt bad for those guys, they tackled that question decently, the moderator though lost his shit, which I kind of back him on that, pretty disrespectful.
> 
> About what you said, that's incidental. Walter Jones, the OG Black Ranger, said that when he auditioned for Zack, every other person that gunned for the role were black. They weren't told in advance that Zack's the Black Ranger, they were just informed what the character is, and all the brothas wanted to get in on it. As for the Yellow Ranger, in the pilot, the woman playing that role was Latina, she was later replaced by Thuy Trang (RIP), who was of Vietnamese descent. From the OG Black Ranger's mouth, there was no racism linked to this, and he loves the color black, so, there you go. I love it too, and it's hard to choose a favorite when I'm gaga over Kimberly, the original Pink Ranger. She just blinds my overall scoring system of these people.


Oh thats sucks she dead. I didn't know. Thats a real bummer. I kinda wish they would discover eternal youth already. Good news they actually found a cure for Alzheimers and Tumors in mice and they're testing it on humans now.

Power Rangers, Ninja Turtles and Pokemon were the defining things for me as a kid.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Oh thats sucks she dead. I didn't know. Thats a real bummer. I kinda wish they would discover eternal youth already. Good news they actually found a cure for Alzheimers and Tumors in rats and they're testing it on humans now.
> 
> Power Rangers, Ninja Turtles and Pokemon were the defining things for me as a kid.



Car accident in 2001, it really sucks because she would've been worshiped today like the original Rangers are. Considering that they normally cast really young people, the good thing is that these Rangers, including the Mighty Morphin ones, are not that old. The oldest of the original series is David Yost, Billy the Blue Ranger, born in 1969. I think the youngest of the original 6 was Austin St. John, Jason the Red Ranger, born in 1974.

Back to Chrysti Ane, some bragging rights for me as I'm a couple months older than her, 1993 babies. I'm thankful for this thread because I can't seem to just unload all the trivia I've gathered from the show to anybody, any other place. It dominates my mind these days.

Another fun fact, Barbara Goodson, the voice of Rita Repulsa, holds the distinction of being the first English voice of Goku. She dubbed him for the first two Dragon Ball movies way back in the 80s, and they didn't call him "Goku," they called him "Zero."



I would like a documentary about Power Rangers, spanning all the seasons and the movies, that'd be sweet.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Car accident in 2001, it really sucks because she would've been worshiped today like the original Rangers are. Considering that they normally cast really young people, the good thing is that these Rangers, including the Mighty Morphin ones, are not that old. The oldest of the original series is David Yost, Billy the Blue Ranger, born in 1969. I think the youngest of the original 6 was Austin St. John, Jason the Red Ranger, born in 1974.
> 
> Back to Chrysti Ane, some bragging rights for me as I'm a couple months older than her, 1993 babies. I'm thankful for this thread because I can't seem to just unload all the trivia I've gathered from the show to anybody, any other place. It dominates my mind these days.
> 
> ...



I like the Original Dragon Ball. I actually like this Goku's voice compared to the funimation one.

I was actually looking for the Japanese Broadcast Audio for the Dragon Ball Z series. And its 120 gb. I don't have enough space on my Hard Drive for that right now.
You can find the entire Dragon Ball Z but not the Original Dragon Ball sadly. Audio Quality is crystal clear much higher than what you get on official DVD and Blueray releases. Luckily fans recorded it when it originally aired in Japan in the 80s' and 90's or else we would've been stuck with the crappy quality from the degraded film prints.


----------



## Frezgle (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm not real big on the human-team-oriented toku stuff, but if you bring up daikaiju stuff (and yes, it's in the genre!), well... Be prepared for me to talk your ear off. I own every Godzilla film, every Gamera film, and some B-list stuff like Gorgo also. I've watched _most _of them at least twice each, though even I'll admit that there's a few that are just legitimately bad. Hit me up if you ever want some spicy giant monster opinions. I have plenty :V

I did watch Power Rangers pretty religiously as a kid, but once it was no longer a mega-fad, I stopped watching it. Mostly because cable's not cheap and my parents weren't gonna bother buying the package with whatever network was airing the new series. d:


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

Frezgle said:


> I'm not real big on the human-team-oriented toku stuff, but if you bring up daikaiju stuff (and yes, it's in the genre!), well... Be prepared for me to talk your ear off. I own every Godzilla film, every Gamera film, and some B-list stuff like Gorgo also. I've watched _most _of them at least twice each, though even I'll admit that there's a few that are just legitimately bad. Hit me up if you ever want some spicy giant monster opinions. I have plenty :V
> 
> I did watch Power Rangers pretty religiously as a kid, but once it was no longer a mega-fad, I stopped watching it. Mostly because cable's not cheap and my parents weren't gonna bother buying the package with whatever network was airing the new series. d:



It aired on FoxKids before Disney bought them, and the rest of Saban's TV shows that aired on that network. After the purchase, Power Rangers was on Jetix, though I'm not sure if that was immediately after the purchase. FoxKids turned to ABC Family and after Saban bought back the rights to Power Rangers, DisneyXD was birthed from Jetix. Saban also ran the English dub of Digimon. Anyways, I'm sharing that because I think I see what you mean, Disney's channels eventually became walled off for me and Dish Network, and by then Toon Disney, my jam back in the day, dissolved sadly. Going back to what was said earlier, JetixUK fought for Power Rangers to stay being owned by Disney, and I guess that fight had to stop when Disney canceled the series after RPM, followed by Saban buying the rights back.

On the subject of Godzilla, what's the best one in your opinion? I would like to watch all those movies, only seeing the first one and enjoying that.


----------



## Frezgle (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> On the subject of Godzilla, what's the best one in your opinion? I would like to watch all those movies, only seeing the first one and enjoying that.



Well, in conventional terms, the first one _is_ the best one. People really like the heavy dramatic element to it; it was so different from every other monster movie at the time, and even now few have even come close to achieving its tone.
Buuuuut... Depending on what you like, there's a few other options.
Shin Godzilla, which just came out in 2016, is pretty fantastic. Some people are bitter about the use of CGI instead of a suit, but in most shots it honestly doesn't look that bad. It's a smart, satirical film, but it's the kind of thing that takes more than one viewing to really 'get', especially if you start to lose track of the subtitles like I do. (Or there's the English dub. Haven't seen it yet, so I dunno if it's good or bad).
Mothra vs. Godzilla (1964, not the 1992 one) is widely regarded as the best of the older films, other than the first. The effects are good by the genre's standards and the human subplot is actually pretty fun. 
Ghidorah the Three-Headed Monster is my personal favorite of the 60s films. Great destruction shots, great introduction for what would become one of the most famous 'villain' monsters in the franchise, good human stuff.
If you want ULTRA MEGA CHEESE, I can tentatively recommend Godzilla vs. Megalon, but it's an acquired taste. Most people would say it's just straight-up bad. Vs. Hedorah is kind of in the same boat, but instead of cheese, it's heavy 70s weirdness.
Godzilla vs. Biollante is imo the best of the 80s-90s era. A lot of younger fans like these, but I dunno. The suits look amazing, but they aren't very mobile so most of the fights are just beam wars, and only Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah (1991) has a good human sideplot, imo. Vs. Destroyer (or Destoroyah, depending on how Engrish you like your translations) is... _fine, _but most of the middle of it really drags. The ending is super memorable though and that's probably why you'll hear it recommended a lot.
Aaaaand another personal favorite, from the 2000s era, would be -breathes in- Godzilla, Mothra, and King Ghidorah: Giant Monsters All-Out Attack. We usually just call it GMK because that is an awful title. Really great effects and likable human characters. Some people don't like the hero-villain role reversal of Godzilla and Ghidorah, but I think it's neat.
And I'll give a final special shout out to Final Wars, because it's a film that people either love or despise. It's... something. It certainly has the most monsters in it and some very wacky characters. This one's purely a coin flip depending on the person watching it.

I know you asked for a best one and I gave like... ten, but it's hard to pick in a series with over 30 films xU So I hope that's helpful.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

fvig2001 said:


> I used to like it before but I kind of got over it when ToQger aired. I tried getting back into it when Kyuranger aired but it was just awful.



Just spotted your post. In your opinion, why was Kyuranger so bad?


----------



## Tigran (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm not him, so I can only answer for myself why I can't stand Kyuranger "SOOOO LUCKYYYY!"

But seriously, I love Sentai/Rangers (though I usually prefer the Rangers) and Kamen Rider.

Been slowly burning through them all. I'm almost done with 71. 

I Agito and Kiva have to be my favorites of the Hesei era though. Maybe not because they are the best. But Kiva was the first one I watched and Agito is.. just awesome.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Car accident in 2001, it really sucks because she would've been worshiped today like the original Rangers are. Considering that they normally cast really young people, the good thing is that these Rangers, including the Mighty Morphin ones, are not that old. The oldest of the original series is David Yost, Billy the Blue Ranger, born in 1969. I think the youngest of the original 6 was Austin St. John, Jason the Red Ranger, born in 1974.
> 
> Back to Chrysti Ane, some bragging rights for me as I'm a couple months older than her, 1993 babies. I'm thankful for this thread because I can't seem to just unload all the trivia I've gathered from the show to anybody, any other place. It dominates my mind these days.
> 
> ...




Have you watched Linkara's "History of Power Rangers?"


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Have you watched Linkara's "History of Power Rangers?"



No, why? One of the things that re-ignited my interest in the series was watching a 2 part review James Rolfe did of the series and he had some help from Linkara.


----------



## YTElias (Feb 21, 2018)

ScarletDreamz said:


> oh yeah, i love Tonkatsu:


That looks good.Now im Hungry


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 21, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> No, why? One of the things that re-ignited my interest in the series was watching a 2 part review James Rolfe did of the series and he had some help from Linkara.




Linkara's "History of Power Rangers" is a great run through of (almost) every season. Lots of fun trivia moments. Just know that if you watch it, you accept all spoilers lol.


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 21, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Just spotted your post. In your opinion, why was Kyuranger so bad?


1. Lucky throughout the first half being annoying with yosha! lucky!.
2. Having 9 characters meant less development for everyone but Lucky then the "6th" member
3. The awful storyline with regards to Lucky towards the end
4. The funny episodes were more cringey than funny.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 21, 2018)

Yea, I'm pretty big into toku. My all-time favorites are probably Ultra Seven and Kamen Rider Black, but I also enjoy a good Sentai such as Liveman and Jetman. Haven't truly enjoyed a Kamen Rider season since Gaim, but still remain committed to weekly Sentai and Garo when it comes around.

And I would highly recommend Go-busters despite it not being very traditional or a big hit with fans.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 22, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> Yea, I'm pretty big into toku. My all-time favorites are probably Ultra Seven and Kamen Rider Black, but I also enjoy a good Sentai such as Liveman and Jetman. Haven't truly enjoyed a Kamen Rider season since Gaim, but still remain committed to weekly Sentai and Garo when it comes around.
> 
> And I would highly recommend Go-busters despite it not being very traditional or a big hit with fans.



Also Kinda Ironic that Go-Busters just got announced for the US and will be the first line done by Hasbro.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 23, 2018)

Just ordered a copy of Kamen Rider Summonride for Wii U. I'll let you peeps know how things go.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Just ordered a copy of Kamen Rider Summonride for Wii U. I'll let you peeps know how things go.



That reminds me, I have played Power Rangers video games as a kid. I think only one, it was for Super Nintendo, and I tried to think back to them recently while watching the AVGN episode about Power Rangers games.



I remember the game being based on the movie, so I think he covered it in the episode, but the footage showed some fighting out of the suit. I don't remember playing that game with the characters out of their suits. I remember a sea vessel level where I was the Black Ranger riding in and just beating on bad guys on a vessel, going from point A to B.

Speaking of the movie, I finished season 2 today, so I'll definitely watch the movie soon, probably Friday afternoon. I haven't watched it in at least 15 years. I'm very curious as to how I'd react to it. Back to the review James Rolfe did, he covered the first two movies, and I completely forgot about the CG in the third act. Looking at images of it, oh God, it looks horrible. I always remembered the ninja outfits, them getting into them for the first time, their morphin time way before the ninja outfits came in, the theme song played over this, but it was done by a big chorus. Zordon's death and then resurrection, definitely remember that. Ivan Ooze, can't forget him. The skydiving, which I have recently learned was a green screen job or something, childhood ruining revelation. Dulcea, I remember a bit. She was played by Gabrielle Fitzpatrick, who also co-starred with Jackie Chan in Mr. Nice Guy, a movie I enjoyed as a kid and revisited it a few years ago, still loving it.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 23, 2018)

Frezgle said:


> I'm not real big on the human-team-oriented toku stuff, but if you bring up daikaiju stuff (and yes, it's in the genre!), well... Be prepared for me to talk your ear off. I own every Godzilla film, every Gamera film, and some B-list stuff like Gorgo also. I've watched _most _of them at least twice each, though even I'll admit that there's a few that are just legitimately bad. Hit me up if you ever want some spicy giant monster opinions. I have plenty :V


I think a lot of us started out that way, which is why I am still partial to Ultraman and early Tsuburaya productions in general.



LightyKD said:


> Just spotted your post. In your opinion, why was Kyuranger so bad?


Just too god damn fucking busy... The concept seemed good.
Shit makes me hesitant, but let's see where Lupinranger vs Patranger goes. I haven't truly despised a Sentai season since ToQger which is more than I can say for post-Gaim Kamen Rider.


----------



## Tigran (Feb 23, 2018)

Glyptofane said:


> I haven't truly despised a Sentai season since ToQger which is more than I can say for post-Gaim Kamen Rider.



At least none of them have been near as bad as Ryuki.


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 23, 2018)

Tigran said:


> At least none of them have been near as bad as Ryuki.


How did you guess exactly how to trigger me? I loved Ryuki!

Enjoy the greatest intro


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> That reminds me, I have played Power Rangers video games as a kid. I think only one, it was for Super Nintendo, and I tried to think back to them recently while watching the AVGN episode about Power Rangers games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of games. Here are some of my favorites

* Super Sentai Battle Rangercross (Wii) - this one is a must have. Probably the best Rangers related game I've played.

*Power Rangers Samurai (Wii) - not exactly a bad game. Could be better in some areas but this game is a lot better than most Power Rangers games.

*Kamen Rider Dragon Knight (Wii and DS) - a decent game compliment for the show. Get both versions of the game. They're worth playing.

*Kamen Rider Climax Heroes: W / OOO / Fourze  and Super Climax Heroes (Wii and PSP for some). I think have have OOO for PSP and Fourze for Wii but all of these are just improvements of the same game. They're all good fighting games and I LOVE the audio for the special attacks coming out of the Wii Remote speakers.

*Gaoranger and Hurricanger (PS One) - two more good Sentai games.

*MMPR and MMPR the Movie (Genesis) - personally I believe that the Sega versions of these games were faithful to the source material.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 23, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> That reminds me, I have played Power Rangers video games as a kid. I think only one, it was for Super Nintendo, and I tried to think back to them recently while watching the AVGN episode about Power Rangers games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its amazing that they took Super Sentai 16th season and dub over the Japanese action sequences, added American school scenes, and completely created a different story using Jap footage. The power of editing. It took 16 seasons before we got it in the states.


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Its amazing that they took Super Sentai 16th season and dub over the Japanese action sequences, added American school scenes, and completely created a different story using Jap footage. The power of editing. It took 16 seasons before we got it in the states.
> ]



They're still doing it, adapting previous Sentai seasons and fitting that into whatever they want to do. I learned though that they didn't want to change the suits, thinking it would risk popularity, so they held on for it for as long as possible. But then that meant they eventually ran out of Sentai footage to use, enter the White Ranger, meaning they could use footage from Dairanger, the season that came after Zyuranger, also using the, well I'll call them zords for Sentai too. But since MMPR, they change suits each series, thus being able to use Sentai footage more regularly. Season 2 that I just finished, they didn't use a lot compared to the first season so it meant seeing the American actors in the suits more. Sadly I learned last night, according to the OG Blue Ranger, that "95%" of the time, the people in the suits were the stunt doubles, and that's still a practice. Ah well, at least you know it's them doing the flips and fights out of the suits.

I've heard though that some seasons of Power Rangers was entirely new material not based on Sentai, but I forgot what those seasons are. I think In Space is one. Lost Galaxy maybe, it was adapted from some Sentai season called Space Jungle or something. Regardless of the quality of seasons, the fact they've been doing that kind of editing and splicing, writing around Sentai footage, or working Sentai footage around their material, for 25 years now, is super impressive. I did see clips from Zyuranger, and there are actual stabs, haven't seen blood, but people are getting stabbed, surely that means they die, the putties specifically. Also, Goldar doesn't talk in that series? Shame, I've grown fond of Goldar now.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 25, 2018)

For fun, here is a little comparison of Kamen Rider: Super Climax Heroes Wii (via vWii) vs. PSP (Via PPSSPP on Windows)

*Wii*



Spoiler


















*PSP*



Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Feb 25, 2018)

I need to watch some toku. Any recommendations on a streaming site? I've know Crunchyroll has some but it'd be good to know anymore. Ideally, I can chrome cast it from my phone.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 26, 2018)

emigre said:


> I need to watch some toku. Any recommendations on a streaming site? I've know Crunchyroll has some but it'd be good to know anymore. Ideally, I can chrome cast it from my phone.



Netflix has all of Power Rangers, VR Troopers, Beetleborgs and Ninja Turtles the Next Mutation. Aside from that, if you're cool with non official sites, TV Nihon has a whole treasure chest of Toku shows!


----------



## Tigran (Feb 27, 2018)

Ugh.. If you can avoid TV-Nihon.. do it. x.x;


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 24, 2018)

Best damn comic book trailer EVER!!!


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 24, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Best damn comic book trailer EVER!!!




I thought it was a CG trailer until I saw BTS stuff showing it was actually JDF wearing that Drakkon suit. I never read or owned a comic book, and while this makes me want to change that, man this should be a movie or TV series. All the views it's getting, on the Power Rangers Now facebook page, they apparently got over 2 million views, almost half a million on Youtube which is really impressive, it should prove there's such a high demand for this.

Anyways, since my last post I've finished MMPR, watched the first movie again after 15 years, watched Alien Rangers, the 2017 movie, an am currently 1/4 done with Zeo. Everything but the 2017 movie was enjoyable, that's the tl;dr veresion.


----------



## Tigran (Mar 24, 2018)

I know many people argue with me, but -way- to much effort seems to have gone into the Drakkon suite, the Yellow Ranger suit, the damaged props and the whole set. Just seems -way- to expensive for a comic book series.


----------



## Old (Mar 24, 2018)

Older/original stuff, you bet.  Power Ranger/bastardized stuff?  Nope.  Having grown up on the OG 60s/70s stuff, seeing MMPR and related ‘Westernized’ crap kind of breaks my heart.

*Actual *Tokusatsu:


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 29, 2018)

Tigran said:


> I know many people argue with me, but -way- to much effort seems to have gone into the Drakkon suite, the Yellow Ranger suit, the damaged props and the whole set. Just seems -way- to expensive for a comic book series.



Been watching reactions to the trailer and most people are saying that they feel that this would be perfect for a Netflix movie or mini series! I feel the same way. Been checking out the spoilers and I'm hype. I'll grab the eventual hard back when it comes out.


----------



## LightyKD (Apr 13, 2018)

I got my copy of Kamen Rider Summonride! I might have a second copy to sell off if sor some stroke of bad luck, I cant cancel my second order in time 



Spoiler


----------



## AvatarMew (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh, YES! I LOVE Super Sentai!

I'm a collector of the robos.

I have I think about 16 robots and about over 50 mecha.
I also have most of the black special edition robos and almost all of the chrome silver mecha!
If anyone's interested I'll post a photo of my mecha and most of the boxes.





EDIT:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















That's most of my Sentai collection. What isn't shown are オーレンジャーロボ（Ohranger Robo), レッドプンチャー（Red puncher), ダラゴンセーザー （Dragon Ceasar) and デ＝タスハイパー（Datias Hyper).


----------



## Tigran (Apr 22, 2018)

Amazon Prime has Kamen Rider Amazons up as "Amazon Rider" in the US now.

On of the first truly Translated Kamen Riders to reach the west. *V3 and the two "First" movies being the only other cases I'm aware of*


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like we're getting a "Old Man Tommy" story from Boom comics!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 6, 2018)

Aka more Tommy wank.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 17, 2021)

I remember watching those Japanese sentai shows back when I was in elementary school...Ah the good old days. (Unlike the western versions they have these days)

On a side note, it looks like Hideaki Anno is about to do his own version of the Ultraman story:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/shin-ultraman-2021.583119/


----------

